# Electrical Panel Penetration



## Alan (Dec 6, 2010)

Can an electrical panel be installed in a garage/house wall opening to the garage side?  Doesn't this create a fire breach?

Thanks!


----------



## steveray (Dec 7, 2010)

5/8" drywall behind panel should take care of it....or another way to get it "continuous"


----------



## Yankee (Dec 7, 2010)

a drywall hinged door over the panel maybe


----------



## steveray (Dec 7, 2010)

Ohhh... and watch out for buried SE cable....and not just necessarily the "adjoining" wall...it could be any garage wall if it is below habitable space...


----------



## steveray (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry...my answers are based on CT amendments...we still require 5/8" drywall...I-codes allow 1/2" it seems...as long as you have the continuous drywall seperation...it doesn't really matter...and only gets easier as the codes get newer it seems...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 7, 2010)

Can an electrical panel be installed in a garage/house wall opening to the garage side?

 Yes



Doesn't this create a fire breach?

 No







Doors

R309.1 Opening protection.

Openings from a private garage directly into a room used for sleeping purposes shall not be permitted. Other openings between the garage and residence shall be equipped with solid wood doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) in thickness, solid or honeycomb core steel doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) thick, or 20-minute fire-rated doors.



Ducts

R309.1.1 Duct penetration.

Ducts in the garage and ducts penetrating the walls or ceilings separating the dwelling from the garage shall be constructed of a minimum No. 26 gage (0.48 mm) sheet steel or other approved material and shall have no openings into the garage.



and everything else

R309.1.2 Other penetrations.

Penetrations through the separation required in Section R309.2 shall be protected by filling the opening around the penetrating item with approved material to resist the free passage of flame and products of combustion.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would'nt think it would create a breech as long as the other side has a min. 1/2" drywall behind the panel, would'nt that be the same as a GFCI outlet or a light switch in that same wall?

Also consider whats being installed behind that panel box, protecting service entrance wires and romex should be considered.

pc1


----------



## pwood (Dec 8, 2010)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> I would'nt think it would create a breech as long as the other side has a min. 1/2" drywall behind the panel, would'nt that be the same as a GFCI outlet or a light switch in that same wall? Also consider whats being installed behind that panel box, protecting service entrance wires and romex should be considered.
> 
> pc1


no requirement for drywall on the house side here, could be thin wood paneling.we do not allow unfused service entrance conductors inside the building, we want a service disconnect on the outside of the building, and properly installed romex is protected .


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 8, 2010)

pwood,

I agree,  no requirement for drywall on the inside.

Here if the service is under 10' and the panel box is on the same wall it would not have to have a disconnect but over 10' SE would have to have a disconnect and would have to be protected in conduit.

pc1


----------



## pwood (Dec 8, 2010)

i don't like the thought of unfused conductors of any length beyond the exterior wall. bad things can happen!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 8, 2010)

> R309.1.2 Other penetrations.
> 
> Penetrations through the separation required in Section R309.2 shall be protected by filling the opening around the penetrating item with approved material to resist the free passage of flame and products of combustion.


 Since it is not a rated wall; does fireblocking material such as unfaced fiberglass insulation packed tightly around the obstruction qualify as "approved material to resist the free passage of flame and products of combustion" (R602.8.1.1) or is none required since the electrical covers and face plates block the opening?


----------



## Yankee (Dec 8, 2010)

I believe electrical boxes need caulking. I imagine fiberglass would work as that is approve-able for floor to floor penetrations


----------

